# G0602  reverse tumble



## blame582 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys i just got done adding the reverse tumble to my G0602 lathe 


Edit: Something i should have wrote in before was that my design is based on loafy's Design (Norman Leonard) 

also you can read more about it over on projectsinmetal.com in the forums 

Blame


----------



## blame582 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks Ed was a fun project. 

Blame


----------

